# Renting In Spain Anywhere Along The Coast



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi last week I was inquiring about mobile home's well I have now gone cold on that idea looking at the current prices for apt rentals I reckon I could be better off
renting somewhere so I'm after some advice on the pro's and con's from here

Can anyone suggest and good rental agents?
Can anyone suggest any good area's to look at I know this is a bit vague but I am open to suggestions.

I reckon I could get a decent apt for no more than 400 euro's a month do you think this is a realistic thought ?

Grateful for any tips and suggestions

also would consider aay from the coast.:tongue::tongue:

Thanks


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

paul44 said:


> Hi last week I was inquiring about mobile home's well I have now gone cold on that idea looking at the current prices for apt rentals I reckon I could be better off
> renting somewhere so I'm after some advice on the pro's and con's from here
> 
> Can anyone suggest and good rental agents?
> ...



Nice that you're keeping an open mind on the area Paul44, but any ideas roughly whereabouts on the coastline?? Maybe something about your situation currently/interests, etc might help us to advise you more specifically!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I reckon I could get a decent apt for no more than 400 euro's a month do you think this is a realistic thought ?

Grateful for any tips and suggestions

also would consider aay from the coast.:tongue::tongue:

Thanks[/QUOTE]


For 400 Euros a month you could can a small apartment on or near the coast,
there are a few for that price in or near to Nerja and also Mojacar

I am assuming you are looking at the South coast ?

Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

theres a rental website on here who may be worth a look 

Spain Classifieds - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad



Jo xxx


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Nice that you're keeping an open mind on the area Paul44, but any ideas roughly whereabouts on the coastline?? Maybe something about your situation currently/interests, etc might help us to advise you more specifically!!



Hi Tallulah ok my current situ is i'm semi retired not close to retiring age just yet
51 but got a very nice pay off from my last job so i'm comfortable and don't really have to consider working again both my kids are self sufficient 18 & 20 so me and the wife want to go somewhere hot for half the year even in the summer its raining in ireland!!!!!!!!

I'm actually English moved to ireland about 11 years ago with the job so i'd be happy to go to an area where i can feel at home,
would like there to be English pubs selling english beer !!!!! (would you believe it you can't buy english beer in the republic easily) and familar supermarkets such
as lidl,aldi ect not bothered about beaches cus i don't like sand a communial pool would be nice. I like to go siteseeing so places of interest here would be a bonus

I have an open mind about area's well in fact i'm not really clued up on area's as such but i reckon i'd like to have a bit of both worlds an area not overun with clubs and everything turisty but still flexible enough for my needs

Does that help a little bit.

Not bothered so much with airports as i'd bring the car over.

Given what i have seen just doing a google there seems to be quite a lot of potential to rent an apt for between 300 and 350 euro's a month long term so this would really be a good option as opposed to buying property NO HASSEL although i'm sure there are negatives there always is


cheers
paul

ps ireland is boiling today 25c which for this place is like a an oven!!!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Paul ....

You say you want to be near the coast but you dont like the sand !!! 

So on the coast - mountainside may appeal if you are considering the costa del sol .... (maybe you know this already ... but mountainside basically covers everything that side of the main road N340 .... as opposed to "beachside" of the 340)

Reason I mention this is the often (not always!) the mountainside properties are cheaper to rent than the beachside ones .... because you need a car generally to get to the beach etc etc ...

Not sure where you have been looking for 300-350 a month ... but down where I am in Estepona you wouldnt get much if at all for that! ..... at a push you may get a studio - but 2 and 3 beds are starting around 500 .... but to be honest a lot of them are awful! and you would have to start looking at 600 plus before you saw anything half decent.

Marbella area / Elviria is pretty much the same ...... we have rented for 5 years and moved around quite a bit in that time and have used both Agents and private owners to rent from ...... at the moment renting direct from the Developer .... so plenty of choice at the moment!

Best of luck


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

OK Paul - looks like you're looking for somewhere down south then - which I know nothing about!! Others here know a LOT about there though (Sue/Steve/Jo, etc). Give us a shout though if you ever think about oop North - there's a few of us on here!

Tallulah.x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Paul,

As Sue says it's rare to get anything decent in a nice place for less than 400

Saying that, 400-500 would get you a place in Nerja or Mojacar as I said before

Dave


----------



## adeyelle (Jan 1, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> As Sue says it's rare to get anything decent in a nice place for less than 400
> 
> ...


I would agree that 400 Euros will get you a place in Nerja, albeit fairly basic with one bedroom - two at a push. Moving up to Frigiliana would get you something a bit better for that type of Money. I have some friends in Frig who are renting long term and are paying 400 for a new place with 2 bedrooms and great views. 

Maybe want to try Long Term Rentals Nerja who specialise in long lets only in Nerja


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I found a beautiful townhouse in Mijas a few days ago and only 600 a month, and Paul thats not far from the coast and really nice Village/Town on the hills behind Fuingerola...

Seems to be a good deal, but not sure if you want to stretch your budget to have this sort of privacy.

House in Mijas

also Check on the Classifieds of Sur in English | Classifieds that's just Costa del Sol, other areas are much cheaper


But I would recommend just spending some time there first, travel for a while just in case you don't like the area's


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The Spanish Agents' Association has this week announced that there are now 1 MILLION empty properties. The opportunity to rent has never been better. It's a buyer's (renter's!) market. Enjoy!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mayotom said:


> I found a beautiful townhouse in Mijas a few days ago and only 600 a month, and Paul thats not far from the coast and really nice Village/Town on the hills behind Fuingerola...
> 
> Seems to be a good deal, but not sure if you want to stretch your budget to have this sort of privacy.
> 
> ...


 Dont you just love it that all the pics show completely empty rooms but the fridge has beer in it!! the necessities of life on a hot summers day eh! :clap2:


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> The Spanish Agents' Association has this week announced that there are now 1 MILLION empty properties. The opportunity to rent has never been better. It's a buyer's (renter's!) market. Enjoy!


Steve, firstly $20?

Is the situation better if you have cash up front as well, just that I have hit a few issues with my move over there I had arranged and am reassesing options and a cash payment for an 11 month contract was on my mind if it improved the deal.

Do any of the rentals like here in US offer option to buy?


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

hi i live in maro which is stunning i know of a appartment its very big large roof terrace close to nerja which is tourist area with english bars i love living in maro i know of another place that is 350 in maro two beds communal pool on roof top terrace and others contact me by message


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

maro4me said:


> hi i live in maro which is stunning i know of a appartment its very big large roof terrace close to nerja which is tourist area with english bars i love living in maro i know of another place that is 350 in maro two beds communal pool on roof top terrace and others contact me by message



Thanks for the info have been doing a trawl of the net for Maro and it looks very appealing also the rental prices are reasonable I don't want anything too flash
just functional i have seen plently around the 350 euro's mark all we really
want is to be able to walk to town and the town has bars,supermarkets,banks
we want to do as little driving as possible has anyone else got any similar places
to look at Nerja seems a good bet as well

Thanks for all of your input

Paul

raining cats and dogs in ireland today 15c


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Dont you just love it that all the pics show completely empty rooms but the fridge has beer in it!! the necessities of life on a hot summers day eh! :clap2:


Thanks Sue but I don't want to spend that much from what i have seen so far i reckoni can get a decent place for 300-400 its just having an idea where i want to go first then i'll be able to focus on the property in those area's
In or around Malaga (50miles radius) is what i'm thinking

Cheers


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

yep maro is great almunecar is also lovely caletta de velez torre del mar is fantastic


----------

